# Kennel Cough ????? urgent



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
i have picked Millie up today from Rosedale doodles as you know i have Ollie 2 years and 3 months , she was coughing in the car about half way home , and has been coughing and hacking since .My husband has just rang the breeder and she said someone else has just rang with the same thing a puppy from the same litter . She said it was air bourne and not serious and didnt have it there ????? im so upset she did say if we had to take her to the vets she would foot the bill however i have just googled it and it does look serious to me especially having Ollie 
I do not know what to do what to think etc xxHelp advice needed off my ilmc family please and a hug xxx

Lynda


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Get her to the vet!
new puppy...just go, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Defo get to the vets. U will be able to relax more after speaking to the vet. Good luck x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

please let us know what the vet says


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oops - hit the post button twice !


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Lynda,

Firstly I'd ring the vet and ask for their advice - even if it is on their "out of hours" service - at least you can speak to a professional who should be able to put your mind at rest. 
I'd also recommend that you at least get your breeder to agree to covering the relevant vet costs - in writing (if Kennel Cough is diagnosed then you really do need to keep the breeder in the loop - no matter if they try and fob you off) - you may have got a standard "4 weeks free" insurance for the breeder but this may not be covered.
It is extremely contagious (http://kennelcough.com/what-is-kennel-cough.html#answer- so insist on getting Ollie checked too.
Hopefully some ILMC contributors with actual experience of this will share their stories too.

Stephen X


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i will im going to go first thing tomorrow thankyou x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear Lynda, I am sorry you are having a rough start to life with your new puppy. Yes ring your vet and ake device and keep her away from Ollie if possible. If he does catch it, he should be able to fight it off with reasonable ease being a mature healthy dog. I would be concerned about Millie though as she is so young. Try to make sure she keeps her fluid intake up and seek your vets advice promptly.
Your puppy would not have developed this on a relatively short journey home and will have had it at the breeders, even more so as another litter mate is affected too. It is good that your breeder has offered to cover costs but that really is not the point. It is not right or fair that these puppies have been sent home poorly, on you or them. 
I hope you get some good advice from your vet and they are able to put your mind at rest.
Big hugs to you and Millie.
X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola had a wee cough after her first vaccination. Vet wasn't sure if it was KC or a side effect from vaccination. She was also a little sniffly. Vet gave 7 day antibiotic and eye drops. Sorted her out. She was never affected. She remained lively, happy, playful and eating/drinking perfectly. Still a mystery but she got through nevertheless. Try not to worry. I also gave carrots to boost vitamin c on recommendation from vet and took her to shower with me for some steam therapy. Let us know what happens.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I can imagine how worried you are, and as said above we are all here to help in any way we can ... vets first port of call and let your breeeder know the outcome, your breeder will support you and also need to deal with any other puppies and dogs in their care ... 

Sending you a hug xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

No other advice to give but just wanted offer my sympathy...what a horrible start to what should have been a lovely , exciting day...I am sure however that everything will be fine.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

kennel cough is airbourne and extremely contagious but with vets advice and treatment its easily treated.i swear by pure manuka honey strength 15( from holland and barrat) my girls had it a year ago and within just a few days were as right as rain,your vet may prescribe antibiotics and some vets recommend childrens cough syrup too but being a young pup ask your vet first,dont worry im sure she will be fine xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bess had kennel cough when she was 3 months old ... airbourne and very contagious, incubation period 1 week. I was told to keep her separate from other dogs for a week after the cough had gone. She had antibiotics and anti-inflamatories, you can also give Child Benylin (in a child's syringe). It didn't take too long to get better.

Maisie my other dog coughed a few times and the vet gave her the vaccination which was a squirt up the nose ... it seemed to stop the illness developing into much.

Hope your pup is better soon ... best to get vet advice asap considering young age.:hug:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie caught kennel cough when she was quite young probably from a dog in her puppy class. Although it sounded pretty bad she recovered very quickly and wasnt unwell at all. Don't worry the vet told me its just like us getting a cold.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
Millie has been hacking all night so we are booked into the vets for 11.40 along with Ollie , im just sad and i know today her siblings are all going to there new homes ,just hope she is honest enough to address the problem with the new owners 
Thankyou everyone for your replys and reassurance ,i will keep you posted 
she is adorable though ,but not doing enough for Ollie he wants her to run after him etc 
xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Would like to think your breeder would sort the other pups out before letting them go to spread the cough even further! Unfortunate situation for all concerned and a shame. If you were otherwise happy with your breeder I would not let this incident spoil your relationship unless there is evidence of not being honest.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi just been to the vets Millie has kennel cough got antibiotics and antinflammatorys.ollie hasnt got it but got to keep an eye on him she has it pretty bad . 
i have tried to contact the breeder but cannot get through so left a message /Also Stephen or Julia jukee doodles do you give 4 week free pet insurance ? we were told they dont because of new law came out in march about not being applicable to puppies who havent had all jabs ??? but my vet has just given it xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear your puppy does have Kennel Cough. In the last few days I have seen breeders advertising puppies which come with insurance. 
I hope things improve for her soon and for the rest of you.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

make sure you get the breeder to foot the bill for her medicine, your pup will have been coughing in her care and she just passed her over without mentioning it to you, hope she gets better soon x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry you've had such a rough start, I hope Millie recovers quickly.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wishing your new little girl all the best and hope she makes a full recovery. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Best wishes. Hope it clears up soon and that olie doesn't pick it up x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

my breeder is giving us 4 weeks insurance.... seems it the norm... really hope Millie gets better soon hun xxxxxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> hi just been to the vets Millie has kennel cough got antibiotics and antinflammatorys.ollie hasnt got it but got to keep an eye on him she has it pretty bad .
> i have tried to contact the breeder but cannot get through so left a message /Also Stephen or Julia jukee doodles do you give 4 week free pet insurance ? we were told they dont because of new law came out in march about not being applicable to puppies who havent had all jabs ??? but my vet has just given it xx


I had a puppy a few months ago and got 4 weeks insurance with her with only one puppy vaccination being given by her breeder (good home breeder) ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's good Millie has got the medicine so soon ... hopefully it will take effect quickly. Let us know how she gets on. :hug:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Millie, I'm glad she's being treated now and gets well soon. I hope the breeder keeps her promise and foots the bill.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> hi just been to the vets Millie has kennel cough got antibiotics and antinflammatorys.ollie hasnt got it but got to keep an eye on him she has it pretty bad .
> i have tried to contact the breeder but cannot get through so left a message /Also Stephen or Julia jukee doodles do you give 4 week free pet insurance ? we were told they dont because of new law came out in march about not being applicable to puppies who havent had all jabs ??? but my vet has just given it xx


Hi Lynda,

We do certainly provide 4 weeks free Petplan Insurance with each puppy - I'd say most breeders also do as standard.
I was not aware of any change in any law so have rung Petplan directly and they said the only change they have made was back in 2009 when they went from 6 weeks free to 4 weeks free. 

I did ask what would happen if someone (or several people) submitted a legitimate claim for something such as Kennel Cough, Giardia or Coccidiosis infection - and I was told that these would be looked into before any claim was paid - if the "clinical signs" (confirmed by communication with owner's vet and breeder's vet) showed that it originated with the breeder (incubation period) then the claim would not be covered. 
As patterns of claims can be traced to specific breeders then they would expect that someone selling unhealthy puppies would withdraw the free insurance whilst they experienced health problems. As a breeder, myself, I would take full responsibility if a puppy was not covered by insurance in such a case and would work with the owner to get the puppy back to full health as quickly as possible. As breeders we encourage any feedback of puppies health as it enables preventive measures to be put in place to stop any future reoccurrence.

If you have any concerns or niggles about any breeding practice then you are entitled to contact Trading Standards or the breeder's local Council (whether they are formally licensed or not) and at least register your situation. I have learnt to understand that most people put things like this down to experience and never take any further action, though hearing how devastating incidences like this can be during the new puppy ownership period, then people do need to speak up - and you may be surprised how many others could also be sat their biting their lip.

As Kennel Cough is so contagious that it is likely that other dogs / puppies would also be affected so you were certainly right to inform your breeder and seek veterinary advice as quickly as possible.

What breeders need to be aware of (whether a one-off litter or a big licensed breeder) is that we are dealing with people's "time-out" their personal space and their life outside work etc - the last thing people want from new puppy ownership is angst, grief, upset and heartache - so breeders do need to be held totally responsible for their own practices.

Hope all goes well and Millie has a speedy recovery X

Stephen X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree that any ailments contracted hile at the breeder should be reported but should also point out that kennel cough is not connected in anyway with hygeine issues or bad breeding practises,kennel cough is airborne and my friends dog( who lives in a remote farm cottage ) caught kennel cough recently having been in contact with only one or two dogs in passing,its that easy to catch.my girls have had it twice( first time being covered with the vaccine) so sometimes that doesnt work either,my vet told me there are different strains and the vaccine doesnt cover them all.If the breeder is covering the cost of the vet bill i would say she has done what any decent would do.

With regards to other illnesses such as gardia,parvo,e coli,i would definately be questioning a breeders hygeine standards with any of these xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> I agree that any ailments contracted hile at the breeder should be reported but should also point out that kennel cough is not connected in anyway with hygeine issues or bad breeding practises,kennel cough is airborne and my friends dog( who lives in a remote farm cottage ) caught kennel cough recently having been in contact with only one or two dogs in passing,its that easy to catch.my girls have had it twice( first time being covered with the vaccine) so sometimes that doesnt work either,my vet told me there are different strains and the vaccine doesnt cover them all.If the breeder is covering the cost of the vet bill i would say she has done what any decent would do.
> 
> With regards to other illnesses such as gardia,parvo,e coli,i would definately be questioning a breeders hygeine standards with any of these xxx



I think it's more the fact this puppy was sent to its home with a cough and nothing mentioned until the owner obviously discovered it on the journey home. I know kennel cough is just one of those things but had the breeder been upfront then I think it would be more favourable.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I think it's more the fact this puppy was sent to its home with a cough and nothing mentioned until the owner obviously discovered it on the journey home. I know kennel cough is just one of those things but had the breeder been upfront then I think it would be more favourable.



Totally agree,there is however always the chance that the cough had just started,with my girls some were very obvious but others coughed so occasionally you would never have known had the others not had it and it starts off very mild often getting worse over a period of days so could possibly have just been the start of it,hopefully this was the case.I also wanted to point this out so this post didnt turn in to another breeder bashing post as did an an earlier post,think its unfair before anyone knows the facts xxx


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi 
Thankyou for your replies and words of wisdom ,this was not intended as breeder bashing at all and i have not written anything bad only mentioned where millie was from ,although those reading my threads would have already known . This is such a distressing time and although the breeder and mandy have played it down its no fun being up 24 hours over 2 days with a poorly puppy who is coughing and wimpering for nearly 12 hours ,i can of course take her back and get a refund RIGHT ????? as if im going to do that ,what an insensitive suggestion by my caring breeder. shes in our life now and im doing my best and help and wisdom off people has been appreciated please dont turn this into something it isnt .
lynda


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Lynda poor you and poor Millie  You must be so tired and so worried about her. Well done for standing by your puppy and I will be keeping everything crossed that she makes a quick recovery and you can start to enjoy having her. xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> hi
> Thankyou for your replies and words of wisdom ,this was not intended as breeder bashing at all and i have not written anything bad only mentioned where millie was from ,although those reading my threads would have already known . This is such a distressing time and although the breeder and mandy have played it down its no fun being up 24 hours over 2 days with a poorly puppy who is coughing and wimpering for nearly 12 hours ,i can of course take her back and get a refund RIGHT ????? as if im going to do that ,what an insensitive suggestion by my caring breeder. shes in our life now and im doing my best and help and wisdom off people has been appreciated please dont turn this into something it isnt .
> lynda



sorry but i havent played it down,just wanted people to know that kennel cough is airborne so therefore not due to bad breeding practices but i certainly am not playing it down! A few months ago someone came on with a problem about a breeder and it turned in to a horrendous breeder bashing session,i really felt for the breeder because she was not a member and could not defend herself.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Lynda, not the perfect start you planned...sometimes these things happen and there is nothing we can do . Get well soon little Millie :hug:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So sorry you have had a bad start but hopefully Millie will be better soon and you can start to enjoy your puppy. I do admire the fact that you are standing by her and doing your best for her - you are going to be one great Poo owner :hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope Millie is doing better.. You have done the best for this puppy in giving it this start in life as part of your family. Hopefully you can put all this behind you and enjoy life with your baby. I do think you should have got 4 weeks free insurance with pup though.. This is vital in order to cover any problems in the early days like you ave experienced. Sorry it's been this way and hope it doesn't last much longer and little Millie gets back to her puppy self soon.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a shame you've had this start with Millie .... hopefully the medicine will do the trick very soon. Well done for seeking vet advice so quickly and looking after her so well. It's certainly not like buying other 'goods' that are not quite right, I would never want to 'return for refund' either.

Hope she is better soon and you can start to enjoy your puppy.:hug:

S x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mogdog said:


> What a shame you've had this start with Millie .... hopefully the medicine will do the trick very soon. Well done for seeking vet advice so quickly and looking after her so well. It's certainly not like buying other 'goods' that are not quite right, I would never want to 'return for refund' either.
> 
> Hope she is better soon and you can start to enjoy your puppy.:hug:
> 
> S x


I agree! Dogs are not things...


----------



## holly1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have to say I have to agree with Mandym, as a vet nurse I know from experience Kennel Cough is one of those common things, it can take days to come out and is normally bought on by stress.
This is a very upsetting situation for all involved but after saying your breeder has offered both to pay your vet bills, take the puppy back and give her suitable treatment or the refund you mentioned (which I understand you would not want to do) , they can do little more x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

holly1 said:


> Have to say I have to agree with Mandym, as a vet nurse I know from experience Kennel Cough is one of those common things, it can take days to come out and is normally bought on by stress.
> This is a very upsetting situation for all involved but after saying your breeder has offered both to pay your vet bills, take the puppy back and give her suitable treatment or the refund you mentioned (which I understand you would not want to do) , they can do little more x


I'm sure kennel cough is one of those common things and agree there's not much more the breeder can do now ..... I'd hope they honour their offer to pay the vet fee. They should also let the other new owners of pups in that litter know, whether they've collected or not, so they are aware if symptoms also develop.

S x


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Have to say I have to agree with Mandym, as a vet nurse I know from experience Kennel Cough is one of those common things, it can take days to come out and is normally bought on by stress.
> This is a very upsetting situation for all involved but after saying your breeder has offered both to pay your vet bills, take the puppy back and give her suitable treatment or the refund you mentioned (which I understand you would not want to do) , they can do little more x


it doesnt feel like its an upsetting situation for ALL involved ,you sound like you are speaking as if you know more , 1st post and all .
My vet didnt seem to think it was a common thing in an 8 week old little puppy .
lynda


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lynda, How is your little one doing today? are you starting to see improvement?


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Amanda 
she is still the same ,we bought some manuka honey 25 strength last night £25 and been giving her that we are doing everything we can ,if shes not improved by monday then she has to have a chest xray .Thankyou for asking ,im finding this so hard no support from the breeder except to say take her back etc if she had been mine i would have enquired everyday how she was .


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Fingers crossed, Millie starts improving very soon. :hug:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lynda. I know how you feel. You just want to feel the support of your breeder. You are right that you should be asked how she is getting on. I had an upsetting problem with our dog when he was 6 months of age in that we found out our cockapoo was not really a pure cockapoo, after weeks of sleepless nights thinking there was something medically wrong with him and our breeder simply offered us the choice of either giving the dog back with a full refund or to make no further contact with them, making us feel like troublemakers!! Needless to say we reported it as we would have really appreciated their support in solving the issue of where the other breed had come from, which could have been done in an intelligent and civilised way. Hope Millie is better soon. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> Hi Amanda
> she is still the same ,we bought some manuka honey 25 strength last night £25 and been giving her that we are doing everything we can ,if shes not improved by monday then she has to have a chest xray .Thankyou for asking ,im finding this so hard no support from the breeder except to say take her back etc if she had been mine i would have enquired everyday how she was .


I do feel for you Lynda, it's a horrid start for a puppy, I hope she starts to pick up soon. I was told Children's Benylin is helpful for kennel cough so it may be worth checking with your vet if it's suitable for an 8 wk old pup.

We also had an upsetting situation when Maisie was a pup ... she was delivered to us at 10 wks old with an illness that was later diagnosed as Coccidiosis Isospora which my vet said is not often seen in small puppies. It caused diarrhea with blood and mucus, some sickness, lethargy and was very sad to see. She needed more than one course of treatment and took a couple of months or so till she was better. I reported it to the breeder and hoped for advice and she told me to claim on the pet insurance ... I didn't receive a single phone call to ask how she was.

Cases like these are very upsetting for families, we research and look forward to a pup's arrival, and a little support from the breeder would go a long way.

Sue x

PS. Maisie's breeder was not the same as yours Lynda ... didn't want to imply otherwise.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for keeping us updated on Millie, I hope she starts to feel better soon.

What shame that some breeders seem to forget common courtesy and care for their puppies once they leave them.


----------



## holly1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Im sorry for offering my opinion. I will continue to be a "lurker" Ive been a member for a year and yes it was my first post and will prob be my last to now.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

holly1 said:


> Im sorry for offering my opinion. I will continue to be a "lurker" Ive been a member for a year and yes it was my first post and will prob be my last to now.


Please continue to post and a belated welcome. I've been watching this thread and hoping that Millie soon improves and feeling so sorry for Lynda, but thought her reply to you was probably sounding rather short and not particularly welcoming or nice due to the stress she is under at the moment. Particularly sad seeing it was your first post, but I could see from your details you had been a member for some time so am not sure where part of her comments came from. I thought the things you said were very logical and agreed with them, so please don't let one experience on here stop you joining in. Emotions are running rather high on this thread and I'm sure the response you got was completely due to that. Fingers crossed that Millie is soon happy and fit.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

holly1 said:


> Im sorry for offering my opinion. I will continue to be a "lurker" Ive been a member for a year and yes it was my first post and will prob be my last to now.


Hi Holly,

We all learn not to take things too personally on here - yes there were times when you needed to be more thicker skinned than normal - but at the end of the day all forums do benefit from genuine, open honest and informative posts - from everyone.

I, personally, do stand by Lynda (and Sue and Karen et al) on this one as she should not have been put in this specific situation - by any breeder full stop. If things like this can rear their head when a puppy is "stressed" like being taking home (in new surroundings) - I'm fairly sure that taking the puppy back to the breeder would also be extra additional stress !. I would have preferred to have heard back-up and support from the breeder here and an open concern about the puppy. 

I guess the bit that makes me even more concerned is that this breeder actually offered to post the relevant medication - - - how did she have it ? - why did she have it ? - was she qualified to prescribe it ? ...and with all the talk about different strains - how was she able to determine that this was the right medication ????

Perhaps another lesson learnt at the expense of a happy customer !

Stephen x


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Lynda,

I've yet to post on this thread but wanted to show you my support. It's sounds like you're doing an amazing job and Millie is lucky to have you as her mummy.

I wish her better and she's in the best possible hands with you..

Ashley x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thinking about Millie and hoping she is feeling much better soon.... xxx


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi. 
Hope Millie is starting to feel better now. Hugs to you both.  x


----------



## holly1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> PS: (Edit) - I do understand Lynda's reply to your post, in such circumstances (as a first post following such a time as a member) - though I'm confident that a quick "IP Address" check by Admin would be able to pin-point anything untoward.


Not sure what your trying to say here, they can do any search they or you want them to!
Having seen thing like this happen on forums before it is the reason why I choose not to post.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

holly1 said:


> Im sorry for offering my opinion. I will continue to be a "lurker" Ive been a member for a year and yes it was my first post and will prob be my last to now.


Hey Holly, please don't be put off. It would be a fab idea to pop over to introductions and say Hi and let people welcome you. Unfortunately due to Millie's poor health this thread was always going to have people's feelings and concerns running high. It is due to nothing more than that.
So please introduce yourself and I am sure you will get a warm welcome and before very long at all the forum will be much easier for you to use and you will see what a fab bunch of people there are on here.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> Hey Holly, please don't be put off. It would be a fab idea to pop over to introductions and say Hi and let people welcome you. Unfortunately due to Millie's poor health this thread was always going to have people's feelings and concerns running high. It is due to nothing more than that.
> So please introduce yourself and I am sure you will get a warm welcome and before very long at all the forum will be much easier for you to use and you will see what a fab bunch of people there are on here.


hi holly 
i do apologise for being so short and maybe over paranoid about your posting , iam so upset and tired at the moment and without the wisdom and concern from ilmc i wouldnt be handling it as well , there are other factors in my purchase of millie i havnt mentioned and i wont be doing, that are adding to the bitter sweet experience .
please accept my apology im not a nasty person .
MILLIE is still the same but i think the manuka is helping xxx I should let everyone Know the breeder has aparently paid the 1st vet bill


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am glad the first bills have been covered by the breeder. At least that's one less worry. The best news would be to hear a huge improvement in Millie


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to hear the manuka honey is working,i swear by it and nice to hear the breeder has paid the bill xxx


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

*Just to be honest*

i am posting emails i have recieved today and one of which i replied today purely for accountability ............................................
I am waiting to phone Ashfield House this morning as I will not tolerate any more abuse. I will monitor Millie through them and speak directly with your vet if you allow it as she is my only concern, if not you have made it impossible for me to check up on her progress. 
I am also consulting legal advice this afternoon as I've had numerous emails this morning from proud Rosedale Doodle owners after seeing your vicious posts about our business recently.
These have all been filed and will be monitored carefully over the coming weeks.
e have not sent nasty phone calls or emails, we have been in contact with your vet and they have said they will inform us on her progress directly as long as this is ok with you.
In regards to us not being very caring we spoke just a night ago and as I said I followed up with your vet this morning. There is nothing more I can do for you, you have upset many of our customers with your remarks. You have also failed to mention we paid your vet bill yesterday afternoon.
I will also be accessing the forum and posting all to and from emails from ourselves to show the situation and to give the people of the forum our side of the situation.
We care very much about our dogs and your massive generalisation that we are not caring has not been forgotten. We have never had anything bad said about our business and I would appreciate you to let us know the negative stories you have heard. Our puppies are well cared for as you could tell with your little Millie, who was extremely well socialised and loving when she left us.
As stated in the first email you have been extremely unlucky and here is hoping her cough will be gone in the next few days. As for the rest of the litter, all were informed of Millies situation, the litter mate is now better and non of the other brothers or sisters thankfully have had no signs of coughing and all are extremely happy, we have already recieved photos and updates.
It's such a shame that your Millie has had to go through this and for that we sincerely apologise however your constant negative remarks about how we've handled this situation are extremely unfair.
We will be in touch with your vet daily to see how Millie is, should you give the go ahead. We will also continue to monitor any remarks made about our business as previously mentioned.



reply................

im not to sure where you are coming from on this ,i have asked nothing from you at all ,you mentioned compensation in a previous email, it never entered our head as we are not money orientated people .
we are looking after Millie doing the best we can including manuka honey which cost £25 so you can see how much we already love this little girl .
I would like to see my vicious posts as you call them ,i do not think they are vicious and i am sure neither would a solicitor i have said nothing about your buisness at all the only thing i stand by is that you are not very caring OR havent been in my case .These forums are to help people and i am sure it has to work both ways when people are asking about Rosedale doodles and asking for opinions people will speak of positive and negative depending on there situation .
I would love it if you showed any interest in Millie ? iImnot to sure where your previous email came from and then you sent this one ?
Millie is our responsibility now and we are treating her whatever the out come , i will continue to converse with fellow ILMC friends and forward this email to let them know of your concerns about things said .there are many satisfied customers i know, because it was on there say so we went ahead with you and also some disatisfied which we chose to think over .
My vets are well aware of the situation as they are compassionate .
I really do not want you contacting me again with your nasty phone call and emails
lynda 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

The last time we spoke was monday morning and that was to see how the puppy was ?? and to offer renoxin to be sent and to ?? why i had taken her to the vets , i am not writting anymore now i just wanted to show ilmc the emails i had today as they strongly mention the forum ,please make your own minds up 




>


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bringing a new puppy home is an emotional experience in itself, let alone when things don't go to plan, so it's very understandable that you are upset and tired from the worry of it all. Hope the Manuka continues to help Millie to get better. x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thinking about you and hoping Millie is improving xxxxx


----------



## CSRJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello 

I think i have a sister mate of Millie. She is absolutely gorgeous and called Lexi.

I must say that Lexi did cough a few days after picking her up. I had already taken her for a vet check on the day I collected her at a local vet and they said she was perfect. When she started coughing i took her back to the vets and she was given anti-biotics for Kennel cough. My vet said it was not a fault of anyone due to the nature of the cough virus. They said it had an incubation period of up to a week and that it is a common cold of dogs. The coughing and wretching was distressing but the anti biotics need to run their course and it will be fine. I know millie will be after the course- just be brave. You almost want to soothe their throats and cough for them.

I can't say I have had any problems with Rosedale. They are great and understanding about the cough and have paid for the bills, they offered my the chance to bring Lexi to them to get her right and pick her up after the antibiotics but i declined. I visited week on week and a few days before picking her up and never heard a cough (and neither did my vets). So can only thank the girls there for paying the bills and giving me such a sweetie. She is full of character, follows me round and is into everything. I adore her and had a great experience. 

I hope you havent let this ruin your experience with Millie, it is distressing but also one of those things. TLC and lots of puppy cuddles and I forget all about it. Let us know how she gets on with the antibiotics and let your vets put your mind at ease!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, just wanted to add support, hope Millie is getting better now, they become part of your family so quickly and I know how worried you must have been.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

How is Millie? I do hope that she's getting better by now. Have everything crossed for you both.


----------

